# New Moderator: On the web



## E-Liam (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi all,

I'd like to announce the appointment of Grove (The artist formerly known as Grove4Life) :grin: as Moderator on the On The Web section.

Congratulations

Cheers

Liam


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Congratulations Grove
:sayyes:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Welcome to the team ...


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Congrats Tom, this is well deserved.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Congrats, Grove. I'm sure you'll do well. Now get to work :grin:


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

that s a very good choice , congrat grove4life .


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

:woot:

Go Groove! 

PS: You lucky dog you!! :tongue:


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks all for your support and help over this time. :sayyes:
Only a matter of time Henry :wink:

Man, I got too many buttons everywhere, I got some reading to do


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah right Grove.....................................................

Wait a sec....... how do you say it.

Groove, or grove as like a tree grove (growve)


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Just grove .... ummm as in the tree grove I suppose :laugh:

Example: Mangrove (Tree) Not really into grooving around too much :grin:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

A Grocho said: I wouldn't want to be a member of any club that would have me as a member.

But welcome anyway...:grin:


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Thanks for helping out in our new venture.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

yustr said:


> A Grocho said: I wouldn't want to be a member of any club that would have me as a member.
> 
> But welcome anyway...:grin:


I believe that was Groucho Marx.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Thank You All :sayyes:


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Hey, forgot to congratulate you!

So congratulations!


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Lucky Last. Thanks DD :sayyes:


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Congrats grove....... now where else can we have you mod??


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

bry623 said:


> Now where else can we have you mod??


cough cough .......... nowhere else ...........cough cough .......... hint hint hint hint :wink: :grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks Bry. Actually Henry I'd like to monitor the Archives. Make sure they stay hidden from prying eyes. :grin:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Congratulations Grove. Well deserved promotion.


----------

